# DSG Transmission Service



## Hs358457 (May 2, 2016)

So I personally do not want to go to the dealer to get my transmission fluid changed as it costs $325. I found a cheaper certified VW mechanic near me and went but as I asked, he told me that there is no need to ever change the transmission in my 2010 VW CC with 2.0T DSG. He also stated that all you have to do is just simply top it off from time to time when it is low. Is that true? I'm probably about 5,000 to 10,000 miles over the reccommended 40,000 and I'm afraid I might ruin the transmission.


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

I wouldn't skip any service recommended. Like me and I'm sure many other in here they most likely change the transmission oil. 325 is not bad of a price to pay either. I paid 600 for mine to be changed. If your transmission goes out you're on your own because you skipped that service


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Hs358457 said:


> ... do not want to go to the dealer to get my transmission fluid changed as it costs $325. I found a cheaper certified VW mechanic ... he told me that there is no need to ever change the transmission in my 2010 VW CC with 2.0T DSG. He also stated that all you have to do is just simply top it off from time to time when it is low. Is that true? I'm probably about 5,000 to 10,000 miles over the reccommended 40,000 and I'm afraid I might ruin the transmission.


hey man .. ditto Blackdaeth .. first, the dsg fluid/filter in your cc needs to be changed per factory, every 40k - no ifs thens ands buts ... second, three bills is fair (takes a couple hours, since they charge an hour waiting for it to cool down plus parts), check the dealers website for service discount coupons and/or ask for a discount, you never know ... third, stay away form the"cheaper certified vw mechanic", since he doesnt seem to be knowledgeable about this transmission ... fourth, factory Extended Warranty for DSG = 10yrs/100k miles, performing factory recommended service will keep that intact ... good luck!


----------



## Whoelse (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a 2013, the service is due every 40,000. The dealer price is $320 in my area. I think it's a good price if they have to make sure the fluid gets up to temp and the levels are good after adding the new fluid.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

I agree with the above posts, $325 is not too much to pay for the peace of mind of keeping your DSG warranty intact. The CC is a moderately high maintenance car. Do all you can to keep it running in tip-top shape. I bought the service kit for like $75 and had my VW mechanic (who became my friend) do it on the side at his house. I know that if I ever had any issues, it would probably be tough for me to make a warranty claim, but I do have the receipts for the fluid and filter.


----------



## mputonti (Jun 1, 2015)

I would not skip out on DSG service. Not sure what that mechanic is talking about though. You can't top off the transmission fluid. It's a bottom fill system.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Hs358457 said:


> So I personally do not want to go to the dealer to get my transmission fluid changed as it costs $325. I found a cheaper *certified VW mechanic* near me and went but as I asked, he told me that there is no need to ever change the transmission in my 2010 VW CC with 2.0T DSG. He also stated that all you have to do is just simply *top it off from time to time when it is low*. Is that true? I'm probably about 5,000 to 10,000 miles over the reccommended 40,000 and I'm afraid I might ruin the transmission.


that mechanic needs to be *un*certified. 


$325 is good price for a dealership service. Dealers in my area charge $400+


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

needs to be done every 40k.

i found a local dealer that was offering half off 40k, 60k, and 80k services.

did my entire 40k service for 410 dollars. look around and see if you can find coupons.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile. Sounds like your certified VW tech has no idea what he's talking about. I've never came across a transmission in my life that simply doesn't require fluid changes. And second, transmissions don't "consume" fluid. If the fluid is low, you have a leak. And furthermore, there is no way to "top off" DSG transmission fluid. It's a bottom filled system.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

Local dealer wants $400. Local shop can do it cheaper. ANy reason to let stealership do it?


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

AJ_CC said:


> Local dealer wants $400. Local shop can do it cheaper. ANy reason to let stealership do it?


Just realized i bought the car as a CPO with 41,xxx on the odo. I really have no way of knowing if the DSG service was ever done. The last time the car was in for service the service manager told me I needed the DSG service. The car had 51k at this point and as a CPO I'm pretty sure that all maintenance should be up to date. If I would have known anything about servicing the DSG at 40k, I'd have made them do it before I bought the car. I'm pretty mad right now.....


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AJ_CC said:


> Just realized i bought the car as a CPO with 41,xxx on the odo. I really have no way of knowing if the DSG service was ever done. The last time the car was in for service the service manager told me I needed the DSG service. The car had 51k at this point and as a CPO I'm pretty sure that all maintenance should be up to date. If I would have known anything about servicing the DSG at 40k, I'd have made them do it before I bought the car. I'm pretty mad right now.....


if the car is CPO, shouldn't all the scheduled maintenance been done, and documented? i was able to look back at all 3 services on my car when i bought it with 31k. if serviced at a dealer, which a cpo should have, the services are tied to the vin.

if it wasn't done, and sold as a cpo at 41k, i'd be on the phone with the dealer trying to get them to make it right.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> if the car is CPO, shouldn't all the scheduled maintenance been done, and documented? i was able to look back at all 3 services on my car when i bought it with 31k. if serviced at a dealer, which a cpo should have, the services are tied to the vin.
> 
> if it wasn't done, and sold as a cpo at 41k, i'd be on the phone with the dealer trying to get them to make it right.


CPO is a "warranty" don't put anymore weight into it then that.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

http://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/WorldAuto/VW_WorldAuto-Inspection_Checklist-1-22-13.pdf

One of the checkpoints is '• Vehicle is up to date with all services and maintenance'

Sounds like that wasnt the case...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AJ_CC said:


> http://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/WorldAuto/VW_WorldAuto-Inspection_Checklist-1-22-13.pdf
> 
> One of the checkpoints is '• Vehicle is up to date with all services and maintenance'
> 
> Sounds like that wasnt the case...


i'd start by contacting the dealer you bought it from and trying to get the full service history. a CPO would need to have that on file in order to be a CPO. maybe you are lucky and it was done prior to your purchase. but it doesnt hurt to try and find out, then go from there.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

jreed1337 said:


> i'd start by contacting the dealer you bought it from and trying to get the full service history. a CPO would need to have that on file in order to be a CPO. maybe you are lucky and it was done prior to your purchase. but it doesnt hurt to try and find out, then go from there.


Just got off the phone with the service manager. He said that he agrees with me but needs to talk to a sales manager. Waiting on a call back. Will keep updated...


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*change yourself*

changed mine @45k changing again @90k


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

AJ_CC said:


> Just got off the phone with the service manager. He said that he agrees with me but needs to talk to a sales manager. Waiting on a call back. Will keep updated...


Still waiting on a response from service manager...I think its bad business to sell a CPO after 40k and not have the dsg service done on it. The CPO checklist has a box that says '• Vehicle is up to date with all services and maintenance' and its checked and signed by both parties. If i had known aboiut the DSG service and it needing to be performed at 40k, I would have made sure it got done before buying the car...SMH


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Don't skip it.


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

I just did mine 2 weeks ago. It's very easy to do yourself and save yourself some cash. Most of the time is spent on filling it up depending on what method you use (bottom/top fill). Definitely don't ever skip it, get it done every 40K and keep receipts if you're doing it yourself.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

rroman said:


> I just did mine 2 weeks ago. It's very easy to do yourself and save yourself some cash. Most of the time is spent on filling it up depending on what method you use (bottom/top fill). Definitely don't ever skip it, get it done every 40K and keep receipts if you're doing it yourself.


i've done it about 4 times by now on passat and jetta. i always use the fill from top, measure then refill method. worked like a charm so far!


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

Read through the entire procedure on how to do it the factory way (VCDS, fill with the gravity feed) or the measure and refill DIY way and decided to call my local dealer to see if they were on the high or low side of the 300-800 range I've seen people quote on forums. Turns out Basil VW in Lockport NY does the full DSG service for $300. For that price it's not worth my time to DIY it. Figured I'd post in case other WNYers are looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

You can always look into doing it yourself and or taking it to a local VW Service garage and have them do it. 

We offer a kit with all the factory fluids and parts or you can upgrade your fluid to Red Line: *CLICK HERE*


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

AJ_CC said:


> Still waiting on a response from service manager...I think its bad business to sell a CPO after 40k and not have the dsg service done on it. The CPO checklist has a box that says '• Vehicle is up to date with all services and maintenance' and its checked and signed by both parties. If i had known aboiut the DSG service and it needing to be performed at 40k, I would have made sure it got done before buying the car...SMH


Finally just called the service manager back. He never returned my ca\ll. He said he went to sales and another service writer and they said they cant do anything (lol) So i Called VWoA and got them involved. I was guaranteed a call by the end of the day on Monday (5/23) from a regional person who is somewhat of a go between the dealership and myself. I have a feeling that VWoA will make this right. 

Just referring to the VW CPO checklist at:

https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/PDFs/WorldAuto/VW_WorldAuto-Inspection_Checklist-1-22-13.pdf


States like I said: '• Vehicle is up to date with all services and maintenance'

Under that section of checkpoints it says:

'If any of the answers to the section above are “NO”, the vehicle does not qualify. Discontinue the inspection (update the vehicle history file, as appropriate).'

Seems pretty cut and dry to me. Don't need a Philadelphia lawyer to understand that. They didn't do their part on the certification, and VWoA isnt gonna keep letting them certify cars if they just skate the rules like that...Let you guys know what I hear on monday.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

VWoA called today and said that I was right and the dealership is going to foot the bill of doing the dsg service. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

AJ_CC said:


> VWoA called today and said that I was right and the dealership is going to foot the bill of doing the dsg service. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:thumbup: good to hear.


----------



## Whoelse (Mar 1, 2016)

AJ_CC said:


> VWoA called today and said that I was right and the dealership is going to foot the bill of doing the dsg service. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:thumbup: Great win! :thumbup: Too bad U had to go through the BS.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AJ_CC said:


> VWoA called today and said that I was right and the dealership is going to foot the bill of doing the dsg service. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


glad to hear you stuck with it man. i knew that didn't sound right, at all.


----------

